# Using pot to treat pet health problems



## Bright light (Nov 6, 2013)

Greetings,
My best friend, my sweet dog, has been diagnosed with lymphoma. Someone suggested I look into using pot to treat this condition. I've heard of people treating their pets with this, but I don't know where to look to do some research Any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## ziggyross (Nov 7, 2013)

This is just what I have heard someplace and is in no way fact. I have heard that humans are the only ones that have the receptors in their brains that utilize THC. So according to this MJ would not help an animal at least not the THC. Maybe the other chemicals in MJ would. I could be totally off on this one considering I have seen many people blow smoke in their pets faces and then watch them go to sleep as if affected by it.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2013)

When i asked my vet that question he said there just wasn't any research supporting or not.  Some people have had success treating pet seizures... We need more studies.  Good luck with your best friend.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 7, 2013)

i use infused butter for my dogs anxiety and arthritis. they only need a very small amount to help them, don't over do it, although it's trial n error on dosage. good luck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 7, 2013)

Dogs can feel something from mj smoke.... I know this as a fact.  When my dog starts hurting and limping around from her bad knees she comes over when im smoking and takes hits till she feels it and then goes and lays down to rest.  Ive had this dog 12 yrs and I can telk when shes hurting and had had enuff pain and she wants the mj.

I talj to her like a person and she is very receptive...but dogs get the munchies too because after she smokes she usually heads to the food bowl before laying down.

spend enuff time with animals and you can literally sense what they want/need....

I will also note she didnt like smoking when she was young and unhurt...but in the last few yrs shes starting smoking w me at least once a week.

she comes up and nudges under my arms when im taking bong rips is how I know she wants some.


I would say a low dose of oil..but the canna butter is a good idea.  I feel for your baby!!! Soo sorry.


----------



## Bright light (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks for your kind words, who knows maybe she can hang in there. She's only 4yrs and until now been in good health. She is a rescue dog, all of my pets are rescues, and I've only had her for nine months. Love them while we have them, think I need a drag...


----------



## lindseyj (Dec 11, 2013)

Many pet owners are opting for the use of marijuana for their pets, they see it as a safe, natural, and effective alternative to drugs. The veterinary community needs to research on this subject to find out more of medical benefits from marijuana.


----------



## St_Nick (Jun 17, 2014)

I had a cat when I was young that would come up and rub against your leg when you were smoking.  We gave him shot guns and he always came back for more.  My dog now hangs around when I smoke but has never shown any interest in smoking.  I would give him a buzz and see what the effects are. Won't hurt him, might just help.  Does wonders for my sciatic nerve pain. :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2014)

I gave marijuana peanut butter cookies to one of my dogs suffering from debilitating arthritis.  He was getting towards the end and it helped his pain a lot without making him goofy like the pain pills did.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 21, 2014)

google pheonix tears. Use that. 

All mammals have thc receptors. It may work, it may not work. 

Either way your dog will be high as a kite.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Aug 1, 2014)

We had an accident where our dog got into the garbage and ate the leftover Cana-butter mash that had been thrown out. It was not good to say the least. He was high, high.....


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 1, 2014)

I know way too many people that have pets that insist on being a part of the smoking circle, I witnessed this when I was in HS, a buddies dog would always join us and wait for her shotgun hits.

My cats love to eat  the lil scrapples that fall around my smoking station.


----------



## Gorrej (May 24, 2019)

My dog has osteoarthritis. His vet has prescribed him Previcox. When we started this med everything was ok, it looked like he is better but some days ago he's had diarrhoea and vomited several times. I've read that these are side effects of the prescribed drug. I found a description of side effects on Canada drugs website where I bought it and I'm really worried about him. I've stopped giving him previcox and gave him a nice bowl cannibis. I don't know if it works but he looks better for the moment. We have an appointment with the vet next week and I'm not sure how to help my dog. Does anyone know how much weed I can give my dog? I've read that it can be dangerous in big dosages. My dog is about 20 pounds, he's dachshund.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 28, 2019)

A little over a year ago one night, I took my dog Bucky outside before bed to do his bizz...I didn’t notice anything different when going out but then became very lethargic and couldn’t even sit up...even though we had already taken our night meds and should not have been driving, we took him to the emergency vet....first question they asked, could he have ingested some cannabis...I said I don’t think so but they checked him out and we let him walk around and it seemed he was starting to come out of his stupor...next morning he was fine and back to his same old self...we’re still not sure what he got into but it could have been some of the pot butter wife uses for sleep...Bucky is gone now from kidney disease and we miss him...Now we have Jozi and some days I’d like to give her a bit on pot to see if it’ll slow her down some...
I wish you and your dog all the best Bright Light


----------



## Aksarben (May 29, 2019)

Bright light said:


> Greetings,
> My best friend, my sweet dog, has been diagnosed with lymphoma. Someone suggested I look into using pot to treat this condition. I've heard of people treating their pets with this, but I don't know where to look to do some research Any suggestions ?
> 
> Thanks



From my internet research it appears that dogs have endocannaboid systems similar to humans.  However, they have a larger number of CB1 receptors in their brain than do humans, so a VERY little marijuana goes a long way for a dog.   I have read about California Veterinarians that are quite pro on marijuana, but as a whole, most states "PROHIBIT" even discussing marijuana with owners of pets, by their state laws.  Neither can they prescribe nor recommend marijuana.  

It's a green "new" field, and one that has less research on it than human use.  Given that they are more sensitive to THC, I would probably suggest very tiny dose to see how the reaction turns out.  You want it to work, which means it will have to be to the point of some "couch lock" type of effect, but no more than that.  Decarboxylated weed and a tiny amount in some wet dog food and trial and error.  In cases of terminally ill pets, what do you have to loose?


----------

